# Cartier Must release date



## quakeroatmeal

HODINKEE did their hands on post about the colorful new Tanks and it seems like they’ve been released elsewhere in the world but not in the USA. Does anyone have an idea when we’ll be able to pick one up? I’m dying for that burgundy dial!


----------



## MackyP

My Cartier Boutique Rep secretly showed me one as I am a regular customer, and was advised that they will be begin selling them on September. Rep didn't know much about it though.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

The burgundy is incredible. Following for more info but still not sure if I’ll buy one. Pretty sure I will buy the solar Must at some point because I love solar quartz.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

I'm leaning towards the solar tank as well... I'm hoping that the Solar Tank will have some decent water resistance though, fingers crossed for at least 5 bar?


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

quakeroatmeal said:


> I'm leaning towards the solar tank as well... I'm hoping that the Solar Tank will have some decent water resistance though, fingers crossed for at least 5 bar?


That would be great. If the Santos is 10 bar then 5 should be feasible.


----------



## Mkc2017

Whats the price of the solarbeat? I have been hearing very different figures…


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Mkc2017 said:


> Whats the price of the solarbeat? I have been hearing very different figures&#8230;


I think they start at $2700-2800.


----------



## Tpp3975

Assuming you just like the basic black version, is the new solar version any better than grabbing a Tank Solo now?


----------



## Aldayo

They are being displayed and sold in Spain now, and have been for at least 2-4 weeks


----------



## Tpp3975

Aldayo said:


> They are being displayed and sold in Spain now, and have been for at least 2-4 weeks


Yes currently available on Cartier's European website. Not available in the US.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Tpp3975 said:


> Assuming you just like the basic black version, is the new solar version any better than grabbing a Tank Solo now?


Not necessarily. I prefer solar quartz for convenience, and I like the more rounded Tank Louis look of the Must vs. the Solo. I've wanted a Tank for the longest time, but I feel lucky that I didn't jump on the Solo earlier.


----------



## Tpp3975

Anyone else struggling with the colored must versus the traditional silver dial? My head says get the traditional but my heart says get the blue.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

FYI - The Tank Must is now available for online order on the Cartier US website. I’m trying to resist but my defenses are low because I’m so pleasantly surprised to see it.


----------



## Tpp3975

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> FYI - The Tank Must is now available for online order on the Cartier US website. I'm trying to resist but my defenses are low because I'm so pleasantly surprised to see it.


Me too. Just not sure if I want that one or the blue one. Arghhh.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Tpp3975 said:


> Me too. Just not sure if I want that one or the blue one. Arghhh.


The colored dials are great. I'm very tempted by the burgundy. Cartier is a favorite brand for me, and I probably will have more than one Tank at some point. If you don't have (or plan to have) a classic Tank, Santos or Reverso, then I'd lean toward the new solar model or Solo over the navy Must.

My gut inclination is to go for the classic, but a colored dial might be the better move if I want to add a Santos later. I should hold out until I can get to a Cartier boutique and feel out the availability of the colored Musts (and medium Santos for that matter).


----------



## Tpp3975

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> The colored dials are great. I'm very tempted by the burgundy. Cartier is a favorite brand for me, and I probably will have more than one Tank at some point. If you don't have (or plan to have) a classic Tank, Santos or Reverso, then I'd lean toward the new solar model or Solo over the navy Must.
> 
> My gut inclination is to go for the classic, but a colored dial might be the better move if I want to add a Santos later. I should hold out until I can get to a Cartier boutique and feel out the availability of the colored Musts (and medium Santos for that matter).


Great minds think alike. I do want a Santos but the prices are insane with virtually no discounts currently available. I was just debating whether to sell a piece and just get the santos or go with a Must.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Tpp3975 said:


> Great minds think alike. I do want a Santos but the prices are insane with virtually no discounts currently available. I was just debating whether to sell a piece and just get the santos or go with a Must.


The good news is that I'm reasonably sure the Santos will be generally available for the foreseeable future. If it becomes an item that needs a purchase history, then a Must is a step in that direction. I suspect though that the colored Must may be harder to get than a Santos (unless the early grumbling is based primarily on the phased nature of the release).

Either way, I should try to get to a boutique because I'm not sure the Santos won't be too flashy for me. I've fallen in love with the design but it does scream Cartier to my eye (while the Tank is slightly more subtle).


----------



## Tpp3975

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> The good news is that I'm reasonably sure the Santos will be generally available for the foreseeable future. If it becomes an item that needs a purchase history, then a Must is a step in that direction. I suspect though that the colored Must may be harder to get than a Santos (unless the early grumbling is based primarily on the phased nature of the release).
> 
> Either way, I should try to get to a boutique because I'm not sure the Santos won't be too flashy for me. I've fallen in love with the design but it does scream Cartier to my eye (while the Tank is slightly more subtle).


The large Santos is definitely flashy. The midsize on the other hand is fairly restrained. The colored Must is pretty flashy as well.


----------



## Tpp3975

I don’t understand the meteoric rise in popularity of the Santos. They were sitting on shelves and available with good discounts before the pandemic. It’s actually make me want one less. It was under the radar before. Now it’s not. The Tank however is pretty under the radar.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Tpp3975 said:


> The colored Must is pretty flashy as well.


On the matching strap, yes. But with a strap swap I think they could be pretty subtle. The logo alone is relatively subdued imo. The Cartier romans are so distinctive.


----------



## Tpp3975

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> On the matching strap, yes. But with a strap swap I think they could be pretty subtle. The logo alone is relatively subdued imo. The Cartier romans are so distinctive.


Interesting. I wondered if a strap swap would tone them down. I'd love to see a blue on a dark brown croc.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Tpp3975 said:


> I don't understand the meteoric rise in popularity of the Santos. They were sitting on shelves and available with good discounts before the pandemic. It's actually make me want one less. It was under the radar before. Now it's not. The Tank however is pretty under the radar.


It's a turn off for me as well. On the one hand, I think Cartier's reinvestment in brand heritage and new movements are paying off with collectors and consumers. On the other, the Santos is their SS sports model and benefiting from the inflation of those models industry-wide.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Oh man, I was so excited once I saw the posts here thinking they were all available. I'm REALLY tempted to buy one of these, I think the extra large because I love the detailing on the dial.

Is "high autonomous quartz" a big deal compared to regular quartz, or just marketing hype? I think I should hold out for either the solar model, or the burgundy. Ugh.

Also, disappointed to see 3 bar water resistance. I know I know, the tank is a "dress watch", but you can get it on a steel bracelet, why not give it a bit more and make it a reasonably GADA watch?


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

quakeroatmeal said:


> I think I should hold out for either the solar model, or the burgundy. Ugh.
> 
> Also, disappointed to see 3 bar water resistance. I know I know, the tank is a "dress watch", but you can get it on a steel bracelet, why not give it a bit more and make it a reasonably GADA watch?


Seconding all of this. "High autonomy quartz" is just their marketing speak for 6 year batteries.


----------



## rro

What does the solar model become available for sale? Are they offering different straps for sale yet?


----------



## Tpp3975

rro said:


> What does the solar model become available for sale? Are they offering different straps for sale yet?


My ad said the solar will be available any day now in the US. Not sure about straps. Colored versions not until September in the US.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Tpp3975 said:


> My ad said the solar will be available any day now in the US. Not sure about straps. Colored versions not until September in the US.


I think the solar tank will be the watch I jump on at release.


----------



## NightScar

Tpp3975 said:


> Interesting. I wondered if a strap swap would tone them down. I'd love to see a blue on a dark brown croc.


get it on a bracelet


----------



## MackyP

Now available online here in the US.. Going to text my rep hoping she can throw in two alligator straps if compatible


----------



## chronolytical

Yes, would LOVE the blue one. A friend in Sweden just got the green. Such a great watch. I can’t wait for them to come to the USA. Did I hear they were only producing them for a year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975

chronolytical said:


> Yes, would LOVE the blue one. A friend in Sweden just got the green. Such a great watch. I can't wait for them to come to the USA. Did I hear they were only producing them for a year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hadn't heard that. Be prepared for the hype and flipping train to ruin this release. I was told the colored ones are selling for over msrp in Europe. I was offered a red one from milleniary jewelry for $4500 usd. I'll pass on a 5k quartz watch. If it's only one year they will be impossible to find. Cartier was under the radar a year ago and now the prices are sky high and models are selling for over msrp and impossible to get. Feels like they are heading into Rolex territory. The minute I saw this release I feared they hype would ruin it. Hopefully I'm wrong and we can walk into any AD and grab one for the relatively disposable sum of 3k but I don't see it.

As an aside I finally was ready to bite the bullet and pay full retail for a Santos only to learn the price went up $500 overnight in the US. Maddening.


----------



## chronolytical

Tpp3975 said:


> Hadn't heard that. Be prepared for the hype and flipping train to ruin this release. I was told the colored ones are selling for over msrp in Europe. I was offered a red one from milleniary jewelry for $4500 usd. I'll pass on a 5k quartz watch. If it's only one year they will be impossible to find. Cartier was under the radar a year ago and now the prices are sky high and models are selling for over msrp and impossible to get. Feels like they are heading into Rolex territory. The minute I saw this release I feared they hype would ruin it. Hopefully I'm wrong and we can walk into any AD and grab one for the relatively disposable sum of 3k but I don't see it.
> 
> As an aside I finally was ready to bite the bullet and pay full retail for a Santos only to learn the price went up $500 overnight in the US. Maddening.


Agreed. Much of the watch game is just maddening now. I was told by my Cartier AD that they would be unlikely to guarantee one even if I paid in full. Maybe we're both wrong - hopefully! I did see two of them on eBay for $9000+. Don't know if they're still up. Seems to be the norm now - watch release, flippers snag the first, they pop up in days for 10x retail. Sigh. I fell in love with watches 10 years too late.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975

chronolytical said:


> Agreed. Much of the watch game is just maddening now. I was told by my Cartier AD that they would be unlikely to guarantee one even if I paid in full. Maybe we're both wrong - hopefully! I did see two of them on eBay for $9000+. Don't know if they're still up. Seems to be the norm now - watch release, flippers snag the first, they pop up in days for 10x retail. Sigh. I fell in love with watches 10 years too late.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's too bad. They could sell a ton of these at msrp but it will never happen. These will be impossible to get at retail. I just don't see it and Cartier will love every minute of the Rolex-hype. I'm sticking with brands I can go buy readily. Omega for example is killing it and they can be had at reasonable discounts. It shouldn't be this hard to spend thousands of dollars.


----------



## Tpp3975

Bumping this. Anyone know when these are hitting in the US?


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Got excited when this got bumped, thinking we'd have a date. But nope, not yet. I'm assuming its still late august/september.


----------



## Tpp3975

quakeroatmeal said:


> Got excited when this got bumped, thinking we'd have a date. But nope, not yet. I'm assuming its still late august/september.


Sorry yeah, thanks. Don't understand why these are already in the wild in Europe.


----------



## Tpp3975

I was able to order a blue one this morning on Cartier's website direct. I just happened to check it out and it said "Add to Bag". Possibly an early xmas present to myself. I'm hoping this can be worn as a casual "fun" watch.


----------



## NightScar

Tpp3975 said:


> I was able to order a blue one this morning on Cartier's website direct. I just happened to check it out and it said "Add to Bag". Possibly an early xmas present to myself. I'm hoping this can be worn as a casual "fun" watch.


nice!

i cant even see it on the website

is blue the only one available?


----------



## Tpp3975

NightScar said:


> nice!
> 
> i cant even see it on the website
> 
> is blue the only one available?


Dunno about colors. You have to search "tank must" and scroll down to find it.


----------



## Tpp3975

Kinda hate paying full retail plus tax for anything but I’m predicting these will be hard to come by and very popular.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

I saw the blue one yesterday, still holding out for the burgundy or the solarbeat!


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

quakeroatmeal said:


> I saw the blue one yesterday, still holding out for the burgundy or the solarbeat!


My heart wants the burgundy, but my head has hoped for Cartier to do solar quartz for so long. Definitely torn.


----------



## Tpp3975

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> My heart wants the burgundy, but my head has hoped for Cartier to do solar quartz for so long. Definitely torn.


Are the colored musts solar quartz? I thought they were. I'd like to see them on some different colored straps. A grey crocodile on the blue would be cool.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Tpp3975 said:


> Are the colored musts solar quartz? I thought they were. I'd like to see them on some different colored straps. A grey crocodile on the blue would be cool.


I don't think the colored dials are solar. Per Hodinkee, the solar panels are specifically underneath the black Roman numerals and not the rest of the dial. I don't think they could achieve such a smooth lacquer dial with a solar movement.


----------



## Tpp3975

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> I don't think the colored dials are solar. Per Hodinkee, the solar panels are specifically underneath the black Roman numerals and not the rest of the dial. I don't think they could achieve such a smooth lacquer dial with a solar movement.


Gotcha. Makes sense. Bummer.


----------



## Tpp3975

Swissluxury.com seems to be selling all 3 must colored models at a small discount. I looked them up and they appear to be legit but the Cartier warranty may or may not be in tact. Kind of surprised to see any discounts on these.


----------



## Tpp3975

Also, does anyone know if the strap dimensions are proprietary - I see that they are quick release. I'd like to try a grey crocodile on the blue one - anything unique on the lug width or dimensions? Hoping to go aftermarket.


----------



## NightScar

Tpp3975 said:


> Swissluxury.com seems to be selling all 3 must colored models at a small discount. I looked them up and they appear to be legit but the Cartier warranty may or may not be in tact. Kind of surprised to see any discounts on these.


does it say anywhere that it is readily available to ship right away?

most grey market tells you if they have the item already or if it will take a few days or a few weeks but that place doesnt seem to inform you unless im just not seeing it?

im in a quandary too, i prefer to get it from an AD and continue to "build" that relationship and while ive told two ADs to put me on the list, its not a guarrantee as im not their "big spender" clients

and that place is tempting as its already discounted and i wont get charged tax


----------



## NightScar

Tpp3975 said:


> Also, does anyone know if the strap dimensions are proprietary - I see that they are quick release. I'd like to try a grey crocodile on the blue one - anything unique on the lug width or dimensions? Hoping to go aftermarket.


i dont know the dimensions but definitely double, triple check, my Tank Large has a lug widht of ~20.5mm and pretty much impossible to find aftermarket straps for


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Tpp3975 said:


> Swissluxury.com seems to be selling all 3 must colored models at a small discount. I looked them up and they appear to be legit but the Cartier warranty may or may not be in tact. Kind of surprised to see any discounts on these.


Interesting data point. Bulang and Sons has had all 3 for sale for ~double msrp and they haven't sold. Kinda surprised tbh.


----------



## Tpp3975

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> Interesting data point. Bulang and Sons has had all 3 for sale for ~double msrp and they haven't sold. Kinda surprised tbh.


I called them. False alarm. They are not in stock atm.


----------



## Tpp3975

NightScar said:


> does it say anywhere that it is readily available to ship right away?
> 
> most grey market tells you if they have the item already or if it will take a few days or a few weeks but that place doesnt seem to inform you unless im just not seeing it?
> 
> im in a quandary too, i prefer to get it from an AD and continue to "build" that relationship and while ive told two ADs to put me on the list, its not a guarrantee as im not their "big spender" clients
> 
> and that place is tempting as its already discounted and i wont get charged tax


See my post above. My apologies. They do not have them in stock. He seemed confident he will get them eventually but encouraged me to stay with Cartier.


----------



## NightScar

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSmkHZdCXFn/


----------



## NightScar

Tpp3975 said:


> I was able to order a blue one this morning on Cartier's website direct. I just happened to check it out and it said "Add to Bag". Possibly an early xmas present to myself. I'm hoping this can be worn as a casual "fun" watch.


hey there, can you update us if your watch has shipped and received? i placed an order as well and was suppose to arrive in two days but found it odd that i havent received a tracking number so i called and it turned out they do not have them in stock at least in the US (even though you can still place it in your cart at this very second) so I called to confirm and it turns out my order will be coming from outside the US and my shipment is expected to arrive more than a month from now

hopefully you got lucky and ordered one of the last that they had in stock and get yours sooner


----------



## Tpp3975

NightScar said:


> hey there, can you update us if your watch has shipped and received? i placed an order as well and was suppose to arrive in two days but found it odd that i havent received a tracking number so i called and it turned out they do not have them in stock at least in the US (even though you can still place it in your cart at this very second) so I called to confirm and it turns out my order will be coming from outside the US and my shipment is expected to arrive more than a month from now
> 
> hopefully you got lucky and ordered one of the last that they had in stock and get yours sooner


Ugh. Not good. I'll call and find out.


----------



## Tpp3975

NightScar said:


> hey there, can you update us if your watch has shipped and received? i placed an order as well and was suppose to arrive in two days but found it odd that i havent received a tracking number so i called and it turned out they do not have them in stock at least in the US (even though you can still place it in your cart at this very second) so I called to confirm and it turns out my order will be coming from outside the US and my shipment is expected to arrive more than a month from now
> 
> hopefully you got lucky and ordered one of the last that they had in stock and get yours sooner


Thanks for posting this. I am in the same boat. ETA 9/22. Same story as yours. Coming from outside of the US. Hopefully we get them sooner but I am not holding my breath. They did assure me I would get the watch and said they wouldn't sell me it if they didn't have. Definitely strange.


----------



## NightScar

i hope they arrive earlier too but whats good is they did tell me that they wouldnt charge me until it officially ships to me so the money i have pending on my card should go back


----------



## Tpp3975

NightScar said:


> i hope they arrive earlier too but whats good is they did tell me that they wouldnt charge me until it officially ships to me so the money i have pending on my card should go back


Definitely a strange setup. They seemed confident that we would get them however.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

NightScar said:


> i hope they arrive earlier too but whats good is they did tell me that they wouldnt charge me until it officially ships to me so the money i have pending on my card should go back





Tpp3975 said:


> Definitely a strange setup. They seemed confident that we would get them however.


Congrats! Please do post some pics whenever they arrive


----------



## NightScar

Tpp3975 said:


> Also, does anyone know if the strap dimensions are proprietary - I see that they are quick release. I'd like to try a grey crocodile on the blue one - anything unique on the lug width or dimensions? Hoping to go aftermarket.


looks like lug widths 19mm based on the comments


__
http://instagr.am/p/CSopDSxjylM/


----------



## Tpp3975

NightScar said:


> looks like lug widths 19mm based on the comments
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CSopDSxjylM/


Nice find. Thanks.


----------



## Tpp3975

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> Congrats! Please do post some pics whenever they arrive


Mine is scheduled to deliver today despite being given a 9/20 ETA.


----------



## NightScar

just got mine but the tape was ripped so i am a bit suspicious of fedex, good thing there are extra seals in the box and looks like everything's intact

a tad smaller than my tank solo large


----------



## Tpp3975

NightScar said:


> just got mine but the tape was ripped so i am a bit suspicious of fedex, good thing there are extra seals in the box and looks like everything's intact
> 
> a tad smaller than my tank solo large


Interesting, it looks a tad small to me. I haven't owned a tank before but the XL looks too big to me. Gorgeous watch. I would like to find an off color strap - thinking grey crocodile that might tone it down slightly. Would any 19MM QR strap work or is the tapered shape unusual?


----------



## NightScar

its slightly smaller than the Tank Solo Large 34.8x27.4 vs the Tank Must Large 33.7x25.5 to be exact

it works for me as i dont mind smaller watches, ill try and post some pics over the weekend


----------



## Tpp3975

Does anyone know if these colored musts are supposed to be limited edition or limited run pieces? I haven't seen anything suggesting they are limited but I read maybe only a one year run? Thanks.


----------



## Tpp3975

Tpp3975 said:


> Does anyone know if these colored musts are supposed to be limited edition or limited run pieces? I haven't seen anything suggesting they are limited but I read maybe only a one year run? Thanks.


Answering my own question, it appears this as deemed a "one off" production run. Higher volume than limited edition but they won't be made again. I wonder what, if any, collector value they have.


----------



## la pava congona

Tpp3975 said:


> Answering my own question, it appears this as deemed a "one off" production run. Higher volume than limited edition but they won't be made again. I wonder what, if any, collector value they have.


Do you have a source for that?


----------



## Tpp3975

la pava congona said:


> Do you have a source for that?


Nothing from Cartier directly. However, if you look on Chrono24 many are marked "Limited Edition". A google search reflects some articles calling it a "one off" limited production run. Also, some people have said there is no wait list at Cartier ADs for these as they are sold out. So the evidence is anecdotal but it seems plausible. That said, it would be nice to get some clarity on this. Btw, I am only referring to the colored versions. I believe the Solar Musts are permanent.


----------



## la pava congona

Tpp3975 said:


> Nothing from Cartier directly. However, if you look on Chrono24 many are marked "Limited Edition". A google search reflects some articles calling it a "one off" limited production run. Also, some people have said there is no wait list at Cartier ADs for these as they are sold out. So the evidence is anecdotal but it seems plausible. That said, it would be nice to get some clarity on this. Btw, I am only referring to the colored versions. I believe the Solar Musts are permanent.


I won't watch it again but in this video the Cartier CEO made it seem like these new Must watches are a big deal for Cartier to get new customers interested: 




I haven't seen any official sources calling it a limited run. On Chrono24 I believe this is done to raise prices.


----------



## Tpp3975

la pava congona said:


> I won't watch it again but in this video the Cartier CEO made it seem like these new Must watches are a big deal for Cartier to get new customers interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any official sources calling it a limited run. On Chrono24 I believe this is done to raise prices.


If they were smart they would churn them out like candy at 3k a pop and sell as many as they can make. That said scarcity is the name of the game these days.


----------



## NightScar

George Cramer pretty much confirmed it as limited production, a one-time run and then they wont produce them again after the first run.










They view the regular tank must along with the solarbeat as their entry level watches, it is replacing the tank solo and a mainstay to teh collection but the colored dialed versions probably more like testing the waters to see how it would do and I wouldn't be surprised if it was made for women.

Lets keep in mind that when it came to the quartz tank solos (and generally women who sees cartier more as a jewelry does not care much for the movements), they couldn't give it away especially the ironically small Large Tank Solos and it sat and sat on the display cases so I am not surprised they are keeping the colored ones on a single run. The new Tank Must are smaller than the Tank Solos too (at least in the case of the large version) and are in-line with their focus on womens watches and I do think that is the intent especially with the colored dials.

Via NYT from 2017:



> A few years ago, when the watch industry was enthralled with China and its seemingly limitless appetite for luxury timepieces, Cartier, flush with cash and perhaps some hubris, seized the opportunity to court men with the introduction of several inventive and highly complicated watches, each priced at more than $100,000.
> 
> Today, however, Cartier has done an about-face: "Previous growth was primarily male-driven, more linked to gift giving," said Antoine Belge, a Paris-based analyst at HSBC. "Growth in the next 10 years in China will come from women becoming increasingly independent financially." (Beijing's continuing crackdown on gift-giving doubtless has something to do with the change, too.)
> 
> Mr. Linz of Watch Advisor said, "Cartier will reduce its engagement in men's watches because it turns out that men are not so interested in Cartier watches as women. The Cartier client wants style, icons, history, emotions." He referred to the revival earlier this year of Cartier's iconic Panthère collection of women's watches, which now includes an entry-level steel model for $4,000.
> 
> "This makes it attractive for customers who'd otherwise go for a Longines, a Frédérique Constant," Mr. Linz said. "This may push sales down in the beginning, but if the strategy works correctly, it will bring many more hundreds of millions in turnover."


And it has seemingly worked as they've been in third place in terms of turnover just behind Rolex and Omega for the past few years.










I think the recent interest in smaller watches and let alone with a quartz movement from men is still a huge surprise to them and something they did not expect when they started to plan to release the colored tank must and why they kept it exclusively for the large models only and not offered in the XL version.


----------



## Tpp3975

NightScar said:


> George Cramer pretty much confirmed it as limited production, a one-time run and then they wont produce them again after the first run.
> 
> View attachment 16127048
> 
> 
> They view the regular tank must along with the solarbeat as their entry level watches, it is replacing the tank solo and a mainstay to teh collection but the colored dialed versions probably more like testing the waters to see how it would do and I wouldn't be surprised if it was made for women.
> 
> Lets keep in mind that when it came to the quartz tank solos (and generally women who sees cartier more as a jewelry does not care much for the movements), they couldn't give it away especially the ironically small Large Tank Solos and it sat and sat on the display cases so I am not surprised they are keeping the colored ones on a single run. The new Tank Must are smaller than the Tank Solos too (at least in the case of the large version) and are in-line with their focus on womens watches and I do think that is the intent especially with the colored dials.
> 
> Via NYT from 2017:
> 
> And it has seemingly worked as they've been in third place in terms of turnover just behind Rolex and Omega for the past few years.
> 
> View attachment 16126987
> 
> 
> I think the recent interest in smaller watches and let alone with a quartz movement from men is still a huge surprise to them and something they did not expect when they started to plan to release the colored tank must and why they kept it exclusively for the large models only and not offered in the XL version.


Very informative thanks. I think it works as a man's watch but it was a little smaller than expected.


----------



## NightScar

the colored tank must supposedly available with a bracelet too but i have seen much pics of it outside of maybe one stock pic(?) until today, i wonder how many are actually out there in a bracelet as it seems most thats been sold so far has been on a matching leather strap

then again they could have just placed the regular tank must bracelet on these&#8230; who knows&#8230;


__
http://instagr.am/p/CUIMi6XBp7S/


----------



## Tpp3975

NightScar said:


> the colored tank must supposedly available with a bracelet too but i have seen much pics of it outside of maybe one stock pic(?) until today, i wonder how many are actually out there in a bracelet as it seems most thats been sold so far has been on a matching leather strap
> 
> then again they could have just placed the regular tank must bracelet on these&#8230; who knows&#8230;
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CUIMi6XBp7S/


I like it but that's a dressy watch on bracelet.


----------



## uberval

I passed by the Cartier boutique in Paris and the solarbeat is delayed from September to November


----------



## zigg-e

uberval said:


> I passed by the Cartier boutique in Paris and the solarbeat is delayed from September to November


Thanks for posting this info!


----------



## quakeroatmeal

I'd like to put my Must XL on a different strap, I've checked around online and it looks like it has a 22.5 lug width. Does anyone know if 22 would fit? Kind of annoying that its 22.5

Also, this is the l o u d e s t automatic watch I own. I can hear it in my office while typing at my desk! I'm surprised it's louder than some of my quartz timex watches.


----------



## NightScar

22mm should work but its going to have a gap, ive learned to live with it on my tank solo that has a 20mm strap but a lig width of 20.5mm

if its something that will bug you though, id order a strap direct from cartier or go one of the custom strap routes


----------



## zigg-e

quakeroatmeal said:


> I'd like to put my Must XL on a different strap, I've checked around online and it looks like it has a 22.5 lug width. Does anyone know if 22 would fit? Kind of annoying that its 22.5
> 
> Also, this is the l o u d e s t automatic watch I own. I can hear it in my office while typing at my desk! I'm surprised it's louder than some of my quartz timex watches.


Delugs does custom straps - you choose what you want and then they have an option when picking the width to write in a number. https://delugs.com/products/custom

Also - still waiting for the solarbeat. I’ve called Cartier a couple of times in the past few weeks but haven’t gotten too much more info than that it’s delayed. I’m going to give it till mid-November and then if they don’t have it released I’ll probably end up buying something else.


----------



## NightScar

look like there’s a gold tank must with a different kind of gold bracelet from this yt vid:


----------



## quakeroatmeal

I really enjoyed her video.


----------



## zigg-e

I have the solarbeat on pre-order. The estimated time of arrival is first or second week in November. I’ll update further if I hear otherwise.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Someone on Reddit posted their Solarbeat yesterday!


----------



## Mister X

^Apparently they’re starting to trickle into the US, this was from a Washington DC AD.


----------



## NightScar

is there any difference in looks between the solarbeat and regular tank must?


----------



## BePhreed

Mister X said:


> ^Apparently they’re starting to trickle into the US, this was from a Washington DC AD.


Tiny Jewel Box? 

Looks great. May I ask your wrist size?


----------



## Mister X

BePhreed said:


> Tiny Jewel Box?
> 
> Looks great. May I ask your wrist size?


Wish it was me but as Quakeroatmeal said, it's a Reddit member.


----------



## BePhreed

Mister X said:


> Wish it was me but as Quakeroatmeal said, it's a Reddit member.


Ah. Apparently reading comprehension isn’t my strong suit. My mistake!


----------



## Msiekierski

So what is solarbeat’s lug width? Is it 20.5?


----------



## zigg-e

Msiekierski said:


> So what is solarbeat’s lug width? Is it 20.5?


Lug width of the large is 19mm.


----------



## Msiekierski

zigg-e said:


> Lug width of the large is 19mm.


Thanks! Is it proprietary system or regular spring bars? I’m guessing you could squeeze 20mm straps?


----------



## mjrchabot

Msiekierski said:


> Thanks! Is it proprietary system or regular spring bars? I’m guessing you could squeeze 20mm straps?


The Tank uses regular spring bars. But why use 20mm? There are so many options for 19mm today, it’s become a common lug width in smaller watches. You could fit a 20mm, you could always take a file to edge to take some material off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msiekierski

mjrchabot said:


> The Tank uses regular spring bars. But why use 20mm? There are so many options for 19mm today, it’s become a common lug width in smaller watches. You could fit a 20mm, you could always take a file to edge to take some material off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no, the only reason I was asking is because everything else I have takes 20mm... don’t want to start another strap collection for one outlier. Guess it would live on one or two custom straps.


----------



## NightScar

did they just remove all traces of the colored tank must from the cartier website?


----------



## NightScar

‎Hassan - حسان | The Watch Guide‎ on Instagram‎: "اصدار محدود جدا من كارتييه تانك لونه أسود حصريًا لبوتيك جنيف وعملائه - سيتم إطلاق ٥٠ قطعة فقط الأسبوع المقبل - سيعود هذا الإصدار إلى الظهور العام المقبل - ولكن لإعادة افتتاح بوتيك كارتييه جنيف - سيتمكن ٥٠ من العملاء المحظوظين من الحصول على الساعة قبل أي شخص آخر. An elegant @cartier Tank Must all black exclusive for Geneva Boutique Only and its clients is being launched in 50 pieces only next week - This Edition will resurface next year for the public - however for the re-opening of the Cartier Geneva Boutique - 50 lucky collectors will be able to obtain the watch before anyone else #arabwatchguide #cartier #tankmust #geneva #watchfam #womw #menwith #watchgeek #menwatch #exclusive #watchfam #swiss #menwith #styleguide #ساعات_فخمه #ساعات_يد #ساعات_ماركة #watchmaking"‎


‎Hassan - حسان | The Watch Guide‎ shared a post on Instagram: "‎اصدار محدود جدا من كارتييه تانك لونه أسود حصريًا لبوتيك جنيف وعملائه - سيتم إطلاق ٥٠ قطعة فقط الأسبوع المقبل - سيعود هذا الإصدار إلى الظهور العام المقبل - ولكن لإعادة افتتاح بوتيك كارتييه جنيف - سيتمكن ٥٠ من العملاء المحظوظين من...




www.instagram.com


----------



## la pava congona

The colored Tank Musts still pop up from time to time on the European Cartier websites. For example you could buy a red one from cartier.ch right now.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

The only colored must I’ve seen on the us site was the blue and that was at the end of august I believe. I have never seen the red or green ones online.


----------



## la pava congona

quakeroatmeal said:


> The only colored must I’ve seen on the us site was the blue and that was at the end of august I believe. I have never seen the red or green ones online.


There was a blue Muster on sale at cartier.ch for a couple of weeks. I would have bought it but I have a vacation coming up unfortunately.

The German Cartier site also had the red version available for a week.


----------



## NightScar

quakeroatmeal said:


> The only colored must I’ve seen on the us site was the blue and that was at the end of august I believe. I have never seen the red or green ones online.


it was there for all of september though it was just there and cant be ordered and was just removed when i posted it, i check almost daily in case it can be ordered like the blue

maybe they had to pull it because before if you asked they were saying itll be available online eventually and maybe now it wont be sold online anymore


----------



## zigg-e

quakeroatmeal said:


> The only colored must I’ve seen on the us site was the blue and that was at the end of august I believe. I have never seen the red or green ones online.


I saw all three versions on the US Cartier website for a while but they weren’t available for purchase online. It basically said to call them for availability.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

I saw them online, but the only one for sale was the blue one. The other two were just listed for show 😆


----------



## zigg-e

The small solarbeat is now posted on the Cartier US website. Says to call. https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...must/wsta0061-tank-must-de-cartier-watch.html


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Can't wait for the large!


----------



## NakedYoga

I've been waiting for the large with the black strap to be available. Anyone have an idea on pricing for the large? When they were introduced in April, the _large_ MSRP was supposed to be $2,610 which is what the _small_ is now listed at on the Cartier website. I do remember hearing a few months ago in another forum that Cartier had announced across-the-board price increases.


----------



## zigg-e

NakedYoga said:


> I've been waiting for the large with the black strap to be available. Anyone have an idea on pricing for the large? When they were introduced in April, the _large_ MSRP was supposed to be $2,610 which is what the _small_ is now listed at on the Cartier website. I do remember hearing a few months ago in another forum that Cartier had announced across-the-board price increases.


The large solarbeat is $2740.


----------



## NakedYoga

zigg-e said:


> The large solarbeat is $2740.


Where did you get that information? The website has a large high HAQ version for $2,740 but I don't see anything about a large SolarBeat.


----------



## zigg-e

NakedYoga said:


> Where did you get that information? The website has a large high HAQ version for $2,740 but I don't see anything about a large SolarBeat.


I called Cartier the other day and placed an order for the large solarbeat. They charged me $2,740 plus tax. It’s supposed to be delivered in approximately two to three weeks from today.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Cartiers website is under maintenance maybe we'll see an updated catalogue? :fingers crossed:


----------



## NightScar

zigg-e said:


> I called Cartier the other day and placed an order for the large solarbeat. They charged me $2,740 plus tax. It’s supposed to be delivered in approximately two to three weeks from today.


interesting, pre-order wasn't an option before


----------



## quakeroatmeal

NightScar said:


> interesting, pre-order wasn't an option before


I actually called them and they said no more pre orders being taken on the e-boutique.... I was like... they were never even up on the website!


----------



## zigg-e

quakeroatmeal said:


> I actually called them and they said no more pre orders being taken on the e-boutique.... I was like... they were never even up on the website!


I called a couple of times (probably 4) in September. Each person I spoke to was very nice, but they seemed to be on different pages with whether or not the solarbeat was available for order. The first person I spoke to relatively early in September mentioned that she had just processed a pre-order for the solarbeat the previous day, but I wasn’t quite ready to pre-order right then. The next time I called, there was no mention of pre-ordering and the representative said that she had no timeline of when it would be available or released. The next time, I got a guy who was nice and said he would look into having me pre-order, but he never followed back up. Finally, I called again and got a woman who offered to put me on a list for people interested. That same representative then reached out via email a few days later and I was able to have her call me directly and pre-order. Basically, it was a little bit of a trek.


----------



## NightScar

Large SolarBeat on the website now but not for order:

Solarbeat with recycled strap: https://www.cartier.com/en-us/tank-must-watch-CRWSTA0059.html

Solarbeat with black strap: https://www.cartier.com/en-us/tank-must-watch-CRWSTA0059.html

and all the colored Tank Must are online available for purchase as well


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Fingers crossed they let me order/preorder one!

-Update-

Was told they are sold out already.

-Update 2- 

Called again, got another rep, and got an order in. They didn't believe me that it was on the website, but after telling them the ref# they looked it up and put an order. The rep said if they can't fulfill my order they'll refund me, so fingers crossed.


----------



## NightScar

large solarbeats?


----------



## quakeroatmeal

NightScar said:


> large solarbeats?


Yes, it was for the large. Ref. WSTA0059

They stressed that it was not a confirmation, but an acknowledgement. And I want know for sure until get a shipping confirmation.


----------



## la pava congona

So the new availability of the colored Tanks should put the theory - that this was an extremely limited production run which has already sold out - to rest, right?


----------



## NightScar

it was confirmed a while ago that its a limited run but they just called me and said my order for the green and red are cancelled and its been sold out for months and it was just an error when they put it on the website yesterday


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Been on a plane all day. Just landed and had two voicemails from cartier. They cancelled my order and told me it was sold out and that the solar beat was a “one off” model that’s been sold out for quite some time. 
A bit disappointed over the whole thing. But it is what it is.


----------



## zigg-e

quakeroatmeal said:


> Been on a plane all day. Just landed and had two voicemails from cartier. They cancelled my order and told me it was sold out and that the solar beat was a “one off” model that’s been sold out for quite some time.
> A bit disappointed over the whole thing. But it is what it is.


That’s really disappointing. Cartier sure hasn’t been very clear with the solarbeat release.


----------



## Msiekierski

So basically solarbeat is not available at the moment? I’m assuming it’s not a limited edition, so should become available fairly soon?


----------



## quakeroatmeal

I didn’t think it was a limited edition. I’m pretty sure HODINKEE stated that it wasn’t. Cartier reps have stated it was a one off for the solar beat and the colored musts. Everything about this launch has been a mess, so who knows at this point.

I’m honestly just super disappointed in this whole ordeal and basically getting Rolex AD flashbacks. I’ve been patiently waiting since the moment they were announced poked around every appropriate channel, and been told NO multiple times over the course of several months. And this isn’t over a Daytona or super exclusive haute horologie. It’s a 2.5-3k quartz watch. I guess I just need to take a breath and get a grip. It’s not worth it any longer.


----------



## TraserH3

quakeroatmeal said:


> I didn’t think it was a limited edition. I’m pretty sure HODINKEE stated that it wasn’t. Cartier reps have stated it was a one off for the solar beat and the colored musts. Everything about this launch has been a mess, so who knows at this point.
> 
> I’m honestly just super disappointed in this whole ordeal and basically getting Rolex AD flashbacks. I’ve been patiently waiting since the moment they were announced poked around every appropriate channel, and been told NO multiple times over the course of several months. And this isn’t over a Daytona or super exclusive haute horologie. It’s a 2.5-3k quartz watch. I guess I just need to take a breath and get a grip. It’s not worth it any longer.


not worth the game over this watch and definitely not worth the emotions.
Just tell yourself this thing cannot charge anyway under a shirt cuff, was a illogical project to begin with. You’re much better off going with the battery version which can be ordered from the site.


----------



## Msiekierski

TraserH3 said:


> not worth the game over this watch and definitely not worth the emotions.
> Just tell yourself this thing cannot charge anyway under a shirt cuff, was a illogical project to begin with. You’re much better off going with the battery version which can be ordered from the site.


That’s what I’m starting to think myself! I like the idea of a low maintenance dress watch, because I don’t really dress up. So the solar, 16 year battery life was a tempting proposition. That said, regular quartz version is what, 6 year intervals? Plus you should change seals more often than that anyways, so what’s the real life benefit of solar vs quartz?


----------



## NightScar

I dont really consider the tank a strictly dress watch, I wear my tank solo (in rose gold mind you) with jeans and a tee and it works, its pretty versatile. And it doesnt need to be charging 24/7 on your wrist to function, you can leave it by the window for an hour (or a whole day) and get a weeks worth or charge if not longer? 

The main selling point is that the movement/battery has a 16year life that needs no servicing and that it is the same price as the quartz version. Its pretty much just down to preference and which movement you want inside. 

I agree though, the readily available quartz version is a perfectly good watch and I cant see any difference between the two outside of the movements so if you want a tank, get the quartz and you can probably get a discount on that version too.





quakeroatmeal said:


> I didn’t think it was a limited edition. I’m pretty sure HODINKEE stated that it wasn’t. Cartier reps have stated it was a one off for the solar beat and the colored musts. Everything about this launch has been a mess, so who knows at this point.
> 
> I’m honestly just super disappointed in this whole ordeal and basically getting Rolex AD flashbacks. I’ve been patiently waiting since the moment they were announced poked around every appropriate channel, and been told NO multiple times over the course of several months. And this isn’t over a Daytona or super exclusive haute horologie. It’s a 2.5-3k quartz watch. I guess I just need to take a breath and get a grip. It’s not worth it any longer.


I really do not think customer service knows everything and are just winging it to give out an explanation. The sales rep that called me about my cancelled order couldnt believe I ordered the blue one online, I literally had to tell her to look at my profile to see because she kept insisting none was available for order and putting it up on the website with that option was an error. 

I still believe its not a limited production and part of the permanent collection so just keep a look out, once production catches up then it'll be readily available in stores but I guess we'll just have to see.


----------



## NakedYoga

I really hope @NightScar is right and it's just customer service reps trying to act like they know what they're talking about. I was very excited about this release, and there was absolutely no indication from any online article I read that this would be a limited production. Maybe this is just a case of organizational miscommunication and it will all be clarified soon.


----------



## Msiekierski

So other than solar vs regular quartz, are there any visual differences between the two variants? Are cases the same?


----------



## NakedYoga

Msiekierski said:


> So other than solar vs regular quartz, are there any visual differences between the two variants? Are cases the same?


With the caveat that I have not seen them in person, based on the website it looks like they are pretty much identical other than the straps which are made of some kind of recycled material on the SolarBeat.


----------



## NightScar




----------



## NightScar




----------



## Contaygious

Where the heck is the must? I saw Theo and Harris had one


----------



## uberval

So basically the launch has started but there is only a few of them at the moment. Allocations goes to people that have paid a full deposit at the moment. 
My contacts at Cartier told me that the stock will be very low until January and then it should be fully available. The watch is not a limited production so no reason for FOMO.


----------



## Tyler Armstrong

I'm confused. Is the solar version only available as a Small, while the traditional quartz battery-powered is available as a large? Also, does the Large Tank in quartz have the more rounded case like the solar?


----------



## NightScar

Tyler Armstrong said:


> I'm confused. Is the solar version only available as a Small, while the traditional quartz battery-powered is available as a large? Also, does the Large Tank in quartz have the more rounded case like the solar?


it comes in a small and a large

the case are exactly the same between the regular quartz and solarbeat, the only difference is the movement, i dont even think there is a distinct visual difference between the two and even the price are exactly the same


----------



## NightScar

i got my red must today from a Los Angeles boutique so it might be starting to trickle down in the US, just a heads up

i was in a hurry so didnt get to ask about the solarbeat but if/when the green must comes in, i’ll try and remember and ask


----------



## NightScar

one of the new small update that cartier added is the notch on the back of the lugs, when changing straps it’ll guide your springbars to the right place and you wont have to slide it around looking to hit the hole to lock in the springbars

simple but great


----------



## SaoDavi

NightScar said:


> one of the new small update that cartier added is the notch on the back of the lugs, when changing straps it’ll guide your springbars to the right place and you wont have to slide it around looking to hit the hole to lock in the springbars
> 
> simple but great
> 
> View attachment 16280129


I assumed it was for the new bracelet that uses the Quick Switch system and the springbar guide for straps was a bonus.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

NightScar said:


> i got my red must today from a Los Angeles boutique so it might be starting to trickle down in the US, just a heads up
> 
> i was in a hurry so didnt get to ask about the solarbeat but if/when the green must comes in, i’ll try and remember and ask


Do you mind posting photos? Especially on the wrist? How does the size feel? Also the lug width? Have you tried switching the straps around?


----------



## NightScar

i got a photo of the blue one that i forgot to post a couple of months ago

its slightly smaller than the Tank Solo Large 34.8x27.4 vs the Tank Must Large 33.7x25.5

i also included the Seiko Tank which measures ~38x28 for comparison

~6.5” wrist


----------



## NightScar

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXgnQPNL3Ni/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXMjz_DsWqf/


----------



## Tpp3975

NightScar said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CXgnQPNL3Ni/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CXMjz_DsWqf/


Wow. Killer. Love that one more than the colors.


----------



## montelatici

Nice. It is very attractive.


----------



## NightScar

little nitpick but i do wish they put ar on the inside to help with glare especially for the colored dialed musts


----------



## powerband

Msiekierski said:


> So other than solar vs regular quartz, are there any visual differences between the two variants? Are cases the same?


I have a solar chronograph watch (different brand) with the light-receptor cells placed in the sub dials. At various angles, the sub dials go from black to a translucent (almost mirror) gray. I think I noticed this effect also on the Solobeat’s Roman numerals in the Hodinkee video. You may like this, you may not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostganz

powerband said:


> At various angles, the sub dials go from black to a translucent (almost mirror) gray. I think I noticed this effect also on the Solobeat’s Roman numerals in the Hodinkee video.


People have reported that they can't tell the difference between the SolarBeat and regular quartz version when holding them both, so probably just the lighting in the video.


----------



## powerband

ghostganz said:


> People have reported that they can't tell the difference between the SolarBeat and regular quartz version when holding them both, so probably just the lighting in the video.


Good to know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexd3498

Any news on the release? Super interested but might just get a quartz or santos dumont large if it is many months away 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## uberval

I am quite close to a Cartier salesman at one boutique in Paris. The delivery has started a few months ago, but just a few one, and only for people that have fully paid the watch. He was quite confident that the production will normalize in January and that the watch will be available. However he noted that the demand was big for the solarbeat. 
So if you want it, just a bit more patience! You will get it soon


----------



## quakeroatmeal

These (solarbeats) have started to hit the secondary market and BOY are they a pretty penny. I've seen from 6k+ on r/watchexchange and 7k-11k on chrono24.

Crazy! Especially when you consider its a 2,700 dollar watch.


----------



## Tpp3975

quakeroatmeal said:


> These have started to hit the secondary market and BOY are they a pretty penny. I've seen from 6k+ on r/watchexchange and 7k-11k on chrono24.
> 
> Crazy! Especially when you consider its a 2,700 dollar watch.


No one is buying at those prices trust me. A better gauge is Topper who sold one last week for 3500 used. I sold my blue one and it didn’t fetch anywhere near that premium. And it sat for quite a while. Maybe someone with money to burn will be dumb enough to pay that kind of money for one but most shrewd buyers won’t.


----------



## NightScar

the solarbeat?

if its the colored musts then yeah thats an inflated price that no one is paying, price on them has gone down significantly now that more and more are surfacing


----------



## quakeroatmeal

NightScar said:


> the solarbeat?


Yes, sorry should've been clearer.


----------



## NightScar

solarbeat i understand because its been so scarce but thats going to start dipping once ADs get their stocks but the first wave is usually when interest is at its highest as some just want to get them in hand asap and those with little patience are usually the ones with cash to spare


----------



## Tpp3975

quakeroatmeal said:


> Yes, sorry should've been clearer.


Gotcha my bad. Well same for Solar Beat. Absolutely no reason to pay a premium for one let alone 2x.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

I kind of caved, and purchased a "large" must on the secondary market, knowing that the solarbeat is basically the same exact watch minus solar power.

It's much smaller than I had imagined. The watch strap doesn't even fit me! xD

I decided to purchase a cheapo strap that fits to see if I can get used to it, otherwise I may need to catch and release.

I love Cartier, I love every thing about the company, I just hate how they basically market anything thats HUGE to men, and anything smaller than HUGE for women.


----------



## Dollface

If anyone here is from the U.K. there are a handful of SolarBeat Tanks on the Selfridge’s website available for purchase now! I’ve ordered one.


----------



## alexd3498

If it's for sale at a place like selfridges, then it'll definitely be quite a widespread release indeed. Nothing to fear! 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zigg-e

quakeroatmeal said:


> I kind of caved, and purchased a "large" must on the secondary market, knowing that the solarbeat is basically the same exact watch minus solar power.
> 
> It's much smaller than I had imagined. The watch strap doesn't even fit me! xD
> 
> I decided to purchase a cheapo strap that fits to see if I can get used to it, otherwise I may need to catch and release.
> 
> I love Cartier, I love every thing about the company, I just hate how they basically market anything thats HUGE to men, and anything smaller than HUGE for women.


Post a wrist shot once that new strap comes in!
In other news, Cartier missed their anticipated delivery window of Nov/Dec and didn’t reach out to communicate any update. I got them on chat today and basically they don’t have any anticipated date of delivery now.


----------



## sub04

Just checked the Cartier US website. They have the small and extra-large must available but still no large solar beat. I went into an AD in September after watching the hodinkee video and the sales rep I talked to hadn’t even heard about solarbeat technology.


----------



## NakedYoga

I am interested in a new Tank Must, either the SolarBeat or regular HAQ with white face (not the colored ones). Obviously the large HAQ and the SolarBeat are not available to order via the website, but are they generally easier to find at an actual Cartier boutique? I will be in Miami on business next month and want to stop by the Cartier boutique in the Design District. Once my schedule is a little more clear, I will call ahead and set an appointment, and I guess I'll see if they have any in or if they can request one for me to try on and purchase if I like it.


----------



## NightScar

regular large must i quartz should be readily available in most places


----------



## BePhreed

Finally got my hands on a large quartz and extra-large automatic. I have an approximately 6.6in wrist and found the large quarts a tiny bit small, which surprised me. The XL on the other hand felt great on leather but awful on bracelet. Was realling hoping the large would work as I wanted a SolarBeat. Too bad. Reverso it is...


----------



## NightScar

its definitely not for everyone, i have a 6.5” wrist and prefer the large over the xl

you cant go wrong with either though and the reverso is great, hoping to own a duoface in the future


----------



## BePhreed

I was surprised by my preference as I lean toward smaller watches, ordinarily wearing 34 - 36mm vintage Rolex. Was hoping I could get along with the large, but ultimately couldn't. I really love the vintage feel and simplicity of the large. Glad it works for you. 🥂


----------



## uberval

Received the solarbeat this week. 
Amazing watch and a perfect dress watch


----------



## zigg-e

uberval said:


> Received the solarbeat this week.
> Amazing watch and a perfect dress watch


Congrats! I checked in with Cartier today and was told anticipated delivery for me would be in February.


----------



## zigg-e

I got it! Now it’s time to buy some straps.


----------



## powerband

zigg-e said:


> View attachment 16409954
> 
> I got it! Now it’s time to buy some straps.


Congratulations! Isn’t it such a comfortable classic on the wrist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zigg-e

powerband said:


> Congratulations! Isn’t it such a comfortable classic on the wrist?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s great! Definitely what I was looking for.


----------



## NightScar

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZrl9RJLMa7/


----------



## neverover

I found a close up macro on solar beat dial on Reddit, so I thought you guys will appreciate it:










It’s pretty interesting how sharp and small the cutouts are for the solar panel. It might not have the glossy paint the normal numeral has, so it’s an entirely different flavour here.

Source:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/sgmxs4


----------



## zigg-e

[


neverover said:


> It’s pretty interesting how sharp and small the cutouts are for the solar panel. It might not have the glossy paint the normal numeral has, so it’s an entirely different flavour here.
> 
> Source:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/sgmxs4


It has cut outs. In a lot of lighting conditions they don’t look like cut outs at all, but at an angle in bright or sun light the edges will flash visible a bit. It’s a neat effect.


----------



## powerband

zigg-e said:


> It has cut outs. […] at an angle in bright or sun light the edges will flash visible a bit. It’s a neat effect.


Like a sandwich dial, would you say?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stebesplace

NightScar said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CZrl9RJLMa7/


Damn that’s a heck of a nice watch!!!


----------



## NakedYoga

Tried on the new Must at the only local Cartier AD. It was a bit smaller in person than I had expected, but think it looks good on my wrist:



http://imgur.com/9tEhjZr


The AD isn't flexible on price. Saleswoman said that they used to, but they had to go through Cartier for approval, and they're not allowed to do it anymore. No idea whether that's BS, but I expect to pay full MSRP if I buy it there, which is fine. However, at the end of this month I will be in Miami for business and intend to stop by the Cartier boutique in the Design District as well as some other places. Does anyone have experience with Cartier boutiques in general, or the Miami Design Distrcit boutique specifically? I wonder if boutiques are more willing to be flexible on price or maybe throw in other goodies like an extra strap, etc. If nothing else, I would save about $55 because of the difference in sales tax, so that's a win I guess.


----------



## powerband

I bought my Santos from one boutique and my Tank from another boutique a few cities over, and both salespersons said that they don’t give discounts because these watches are sold very fast and they’re hard to keep in stock. I’m in Northern California.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar

boutiques do not usually give discounts, ADs you can coerce into giving you one

outside of the solarbeat or the colored tank must, discount shouldnt be impossible even on the santos


----------



## zigg-e

powerband said:


> Like a sandwich dial, would you say?


I’m not very experienced with how sandwich dials normally look in person, but I would hesitate to describe it as a sandwich dial. There is some type of layer that makes the numerals appear flush with the dial most of the time, and it even reflects light sometimes in a way that would make you swear it was just printed numerals. But, at certain angles and in certain light, you can definitely see those edges.


----------



## stebesplace

powerband said:


> I bought my Santos from one boutique and my Tank from another boutique a few cities over, and both salespersons said that they don’t give discounts because these watches are sold very fast and they’re hard to keep in stock. I’m in Northern California.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I experienced this in the east bay… seems AD’s are clamping down since they know people are fine paying retail for more popular models.


----------



## powerband

stebesplace said:


> I experienced this in the east bay… seems AD’s are clamping down since they know people are fine paying retail for more popular models.


Yep, I’m in Bay Area, on the peninsula. I had to wait weeks for the Tank to come in at one boutique, while the Santos at another boutique was the last one and had been put away for a buyer who never came to purchase it, so they made a decision to sell it to me when I told them I’d pay cash for it. I had a feeling the Santos and the Tank around these parts were difficult to obtain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsing90

NakedYoga said:


> Tried on the new Must at the only local Cartier AD. It was a bit smaller in person than I had expected, but think it looks good on my wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/9tEhjZr


Congrats! Looks amazing. Whats your wrist size?


----------



## Watchretriever

Are more Solarbeats making their way out into the wild? Seem to be so many conflicting messages from Cartier about whether the model is delayed, discontinued, or what the cause of the supply issue is.


----------



## Sturmovik

I've been seeing Solarbeats on the private market lately in NA that have been purchased recently. Seems like supply is ramping up. Looking forward to being able to actually see one in person.


----------



## NakedYoga

dsing90 said:


> Congrats! Looks amazing. Whats your wrist size?


Thanks. I think my wrist size is around 6.75"


----------



## Itgb

Watchretriever said:


> Are more Solarbeats making their way out into the wild? Seem to be so many conflicting messages from Cartier about whether the model is delayed, discontinued, or what the cause of the supply issue is.


One of the ADs I've been in touch with got 1 of each size last week so they are trickling in.


----------



## Watchretriever

Itgb said:


> One of the ADs I've been in touch with got 1 of each size last week so they are trickling in.


Good to know, thanks for sharing. I hope Cartier can make them more abundantly available. I think they are a great entry into the brand.


----------



## NightScar

if you're by Harrods, this might be worth a visit


__
http://instagr.am/p/CaPwm5csaIA/


----------



## NightScar

got the black large must, it has hit several boutiques in the US already, ADs should be next (small version of the black and solarbeat available online at the moment too)


----------



## lax101

NightScar said:


> got the black large must, it has hit several boutiques in the US already, ADs should be next (small version of the black and solarbeat available online at the moment too)
> 
> View attachment 16887508


That's sublime. Congrats!


----------



## Tpp3975

NightScar said:


> got the black large must, it has hit several boutiques in the US already, ADs should be next (small version of the black and solarbeat available online at the moment too)
> 
> View attachment 16887508


Been waiting for this one, unfortunately no room in the watch budget today. Looks like the large quartz is no longer available on line. Definitely will be adding this one someday.


----------

